# What part of the US and the world has the highest concentration of NTs?



## ragnarkar (Mar 25, 2018)

Just curious what you think.

I speculate NTs are most likely concentrated in various pockets around the world like Silicon Valley, Seattle, Austin, Tokyo, Singapore, London, etc rather than a broader region like the West Coast of North America. 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Could you take up this project and research it further, so I'll know which areas to avoid.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## saltana (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd put Boston on the list. If NT types are more likely than the general population to be drawn to academia, that is. 

I definitely run into a lot more NT people in higher ed contexts than in others, although that could be just that the higher ed environment provides more opportunities for people to be mistyped as NTs.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ragnarkar said:


> Just curious what you think.
> 
> I speculate NTs are most likely concentrated in various pockets around the world like Silicon Valley, Seattle, Austin, Tokyo, Singapore, London, etc rather than a broader region like the West Coast of North America.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


go to ''16 personalities personality geography of the U.S.''

sent from my MacBook Pro with Touch Bar using my key board


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

I would imagine Finland featuring


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

I can confirm that the part of the world known as my couch, currently has a 100% NT concentration.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm from the silicon valley- Nt are quite common here - hence I never knew those types are "rare" until I joined perC 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

There are NTs of all walks of life, including those in situations that prevent them from living wherever they want. So it's unlikely that we are concentrated in anything the size of a city or larger except _maybe_ when something like a tech company or technically oriented university dominates the local population.


----------



## Type Down (Feb 20, 2019)

NE Arkansas


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Shrodingers drink said:


> I can confirm that the part of the world known as my couch, currently has a 100% NT concentration.


mine is at least 500%


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Alabama of course!


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

IDontThinkSo said:


> mine is at least 500%


That’s a lot of body parts to fit in a couch.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Just speculation that NT's are highly overrepresented among Nobel Prize winners, the winner aside from a couple of islands would be Luxembourg, which has had two Nobel Prize winners out of a population of just 590,000, followed closely by Switzerland with 26 Nobel Prize winners out of a population of just 8,500,000. Sweden isn't far behind. Israel is surprisingly only 12th, and if you exclude the three Peace Prizes would come in around 17th. On the other hand, if you're talking about _concentration_, that would probably make Hong Kong the winner, as it has the most everything. You could probably find a hundred or more NT's in a single _building_ in Hong Kong.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

ragnarkar said:


> Just curious what you think.
> 
> I speculate NTs are most likely concentrated in various pockets around the world like Silicon Valley, Seattle, Austin, Tokyo, Singapore, London, etc rather than a broader region like the West Coast of North America.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


I speculate most NT's are concentrated in Texas, look specifically for trailer trash who wear UFO helmets.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

You guys know 16personalities made maps? No? You're welcome. It does have a United States one where you can look by state. 
https://www.16personalities.com/country-profiles/global/world


----------



## ZiLi (Mar 26, 2019)

This is a weird thing to notice, but I've come to conclusion that most nt's actually either like or live in a nature orientated environment. As sf st like it in the cities


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I highly suspect Silicon Valley as well as Seattle. Seattle being, from what I've heard, one of the most innovative cities here in the U.S. Outside of the states, I have no idea.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

I enjoyed living in Singapore as an NT. Definitely one of the most technologically advanced and cleanest societies I've ever lived in. My closest friend there was an ENTP as well. Such things have been rare where I've mostly lived within the US (Deep South...)


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

> I enjoyed living in Singapore as an NT. Definitely one of the most technologically advanced and cleanest societies I've ever lived in. My closest friend there was an ENTP as well. Such things have been rare where I've mostly lived within the US (Deep South...)



https://www.16personalities.com/country-profiles/global/world


According to this website Singapore has the second lowest NT population in the world. Most common types in Singapore are ISFJs, ISFPs and ESFPs.


NTs are most common in 


1. Algeria (35.79%)
2. Syria (34.02%)
3. Morocco (33.61%)
4. Georgia (33.42%)
5. Montenegro (33.16%)
6. Tunisia (33.06%)
7. Serbia (33.00%)
8. Bosnia and Herzegovina (32.65%)
9. Poland (31.85%)
10. Russia (31.09%)


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

xwsmithx said:


> Just speculation that NT's are highly overrepresented among Nobel Prize winners, the winner aside from a couple of islands would be Luxembourg, which has had two Nobel Prize winners out of a population of just 590,000, followed closely by Switzerland with 26 Nobel Prize winners out of a population of just 8,500,000. Sweden isn't far behind. Israel is surprisingly only 12th, and if you exclude the three Peace Prizes would come in around 17th. On the other hand, if you're talking about _concentration_, that would probably make Hong Kong the winner, as it has the most everything. You could probably find a hundred or more NT's in a single _building_ in Hong Kong.



https://www.16personalities.com/country-profiles/global/world


According to this website Hong Kong is in the bottom 10% of all the countries in the world for NT commonality.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Hicks said:


> According to this website Singapore has the second lowest NT population in the world. Most common types in Singapore are ISFJs, ISFPs and ESFPs.





Hicks said:


> According to this website Hong Kong is in the bottom 10% of all the countries in the world for NT commonality.


I'll second that - no way does Singapore have any major concentration of intuitives of any kind, it's as SJ as it gets. The entire education system is heavily based on rote learning and memorisation while social life & workplaces are completely SJ-dominated. Same goes for Hong Kong and pretty much all of South-East / East Asia, with Japan being a possible exception (haven't been there myself).

That said, Lee Kuan Yew was probably an NTJ. Singapore owes most of its success to him.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

Seattle? No, unless you are going to a big conference with only PhD holders allowed

Ever since the financial incentives of universities, actually, scratch that, its just undergraduates

For NTs, I saw a large amount working in ordinary low-paying jobs, many NTs tend to blend in like a chameleon so you need a good ability to sense with a healthy gut feeling to detect NTs.


----------

